# Sending Large Files for Free



## jar546 (Aug 26, 2013)

I have been using Dropbox for this for about 2 years now and have started moving more stuff to them.  It is free and there is no BS with this.  Many times architects and engineers need to get files to me and I just give them my email or link and they can upload it then we can access it from anywhere.

Here is a link to Dropbox that will credit me for referring you.  If you simply download it by following the link (for free) you can test it out.  We find this invaluable and have started placing a lot of our stuff on Dropbox so that we can access it from anywhere.  It is almost like being able to access files all on the same hard drive.  Again, it is free and yes, I do get credited some extra space for free if you simply download it by accessing it from this link.

Thank you,

https://www.dropbox.com/referrals/NTMxMzAxNjg4OQ?src=global9


----------



## Builder Bob (Aug 26, 2013)

Use both dropbox and hightail......... both are good - dropbox tends to be permanent, hightail allows you to put time limits on availability...


----------



## jar546 (Aug 26, 2013)

Builder Bob said:
			
		

> Use both dropbox and hightail......... both are good - dropbox tends to be permanent, hightail allows you to put time limits on availability...


Good to know.  Thank you.


----------

